# Coolest ratrod/greaser decals ever!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A very good customer of mine sent me some of the neatest rat era decals I have ever seen,I will try to post a pic soon,you guys that are into the greaser scene will flip!!
The DRAGjet :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Dragula said:


> A very good customer of mine sent me some of the neatest rat era decals I have ever seen,I will try to post a pic soon,you guys that are into the greaser scene will flip!!
> The DRAGjet :wave:


Go Dragula go !  


:dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

volvo1:1 said:


> Go Dragula go !
> 
> 
> :dude:


Thanks!I got all these cool cars,casting molds and supplies to float a boat,and im still bored and cant sleep,this kinda stinks,but...its good for board members wanting deals because im thinning down my collection and selling off lots of stuff.
DRAGjet 859-356-1566 call anytime,paypal accepted and global shipping no problem.
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> A very good customer of mine sent me some of the neatest rat era decals I have ever seen,I will try to post a pic soon,you guys that are into the greaser scene will flip!!
> The DRAGjet :wave:



Can't wait to see these pics! Old School Rat Rod?  , Bob


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bobhch said:


> Can't wait to see these pics! Old School Rat Rod?  , Bob


Yup Yup.
DRAGjet :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Yup Yup.
> DRAGjet :thumbsup:


i want one!!! where can i buy them???

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*super*

Those are some great old school greaser decals. Looks super there dragula. :thumbsup: I could just see them on one of my gun slit rat coupes.Would be right at home  
Need some more coupe bodies for hackin. Got any of them layin around?
I will give ya a yell if so.

GB


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I got more junk bodies here,gimme a call in about 45 minutes.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AW willys panel needed something.
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice, Chris, are you selling the sheets? how much?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Those RRR wheels and tires really dress her up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am working on getting more sheets,as soon as I do,you guys are first in line!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Alright hip cats,I will have 15 sets of the decals for sale,3.00 per sheet,let me know.
859-356-1566 Chris


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks drag!! i paypaled you. 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wes,they will ship out on monday,thanks!
Chris


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Wes,they will ship out on monday,thanks!
> Chris


thanks! Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yay I got some also (well not yet but, soon!!). These are going to look great along with the Decals I just got from Rob. 

So many decals and so little time...gotta go, Thanks Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------

